
A Closeted SF Conservative's View on the Election - jayess
https://medium.com/@uuilly/a-closeted-sf-conservative-af1ef1097d3d#.exn47b28i
======
al2o3cr

        I’ve realized that I’m much more likely to talk to someone who understands basic economics and complex systems in cotton field in Arkansas than I am w/ someone with a million dollars worth of education in San Francisco.
    

_author then proceeds to conflate the variation of price with supply of cotton
(a more-or-less fungible good) with housing stock (a thoroughly non-fungible
one)._

~~~
nanis
The Law of Demand and the Law of Supply apply.

------
msie
I'm curious as to what other beliefs he has that would make him such a pariah?

